
Help NEEDED: Research on effects of social distancing - kadams54
https://redcap.uits.iu.edu/surveys/?s=P9HXKMXTWE
======
kadams54
For US residents: help researchers gather data for a research project on the
emotional, psychological, and physical effects of social distancing during the
COVID-19 pandemic.

